# Silly Drawing Challenge



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Here's a fun drawing challenge for anyone with a bit of spare time.
Try drawing a yawning betta. (I think it's adorable when they yawn.)


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

it is super cute, but time, whats time?


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Lol yeah 
I would do it but I can't unfortunately upload any pictures since my dad has recently set up a program that blocks both uploading and downloading


----------

